# Sometimes they do "tip in the app"



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just a short drive from close to my house to a drinking district. The woman text me and said her friend was running late and if I waited she would tip me good in app.

Ends up, her friend shows up before the five minute timer even expired but kept her word of "I'll tip you in the app"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

$5-10 is we're happy with the service you provided. 

Anything over $10 and it's "I had a hot driver!"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> $5-10 is we're happy with the service you provided.
> 
> Anything over $10 and it's "I had a hot driver!"


I had them laughing and could of got a tag team I'm sure if I wanted to pursue. They both said they hope they got me on Uber for after the night cap.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A 350% tip. Some guys just have the touch.



jgiun1 said:


> I had them laughing and could of got a tag team I'm sure if I wanted to pursue. They both said they hope they got me on Uber for after the night cap.


Sounds like there could be another tip later on.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just did a four day in Uber driver that took his first Saturday off to drink....thanks ant newbie

Only three hours of driving and one hour of surge fishing....killing it tonight for 50 per......I'll take it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 224545
> Just a short drive from close to my house to a drinking district. The woman text me and said her friend was running late and if I waited she would tip me good in app.
> 
> Ends up, her friend shows up before the five minute timer even expired but kept her word of "I'll tip you in the app"


Conclusion:

Based on tipping limit, Uber charged AT LEAST $10 for that $5 ride


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

They do tip in the app!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

As I thought it would, Uber in-app tipping is slowly coming around. I'm getting a lot of small tips that I never would have gotten before. The bigger tips are still cash.

Oddly, Lyft pax seem to have stopped tipping completely.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

PTUber said:


> View attachment 224807
> 
> 
> They do tip in the app!


Nice that they have the big green circle with the check mark just in case you happen to miss it down in the line items.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> $5-10 is we're happy with the service you provided.
> 
> Anything over $10 and it's "I had a hot driver!"


Wow ! Now I get it why those milfs tip big for even a short ride


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

PTUber said:


> View attachment 224807
> 
> 
> They do tip in the app!


Big money!! Lolol

People are ridiculous


----------

